# Wish i had found this earlier..



## sound_nerd (Nov 26, 2004)

My name is Brendan. I graduated High School two years ago, and am now looking for a place to further my technical education. Ryerson seems like the best bet, and I hope to attend there Sept/05. I honestly ran the tech crew when I was in H/S. Me and a good friend (more on him later) ran the entire department for three years. I feel I made decent progress with the place, getting 6 new speakers (Waveforce, and Vega) a new sound console, new lighting fixtures, and we did a ton of rewiring. The school is updated a bit, but still needs more work. Lately I have been hired there to help with the construction of a tv studio in the tech area. Since H/S I've been working as a freelance sound/lighting/production technician, in, and around London Ontario. That friend I mentioned earlier runs a mobile dj business here in town, and I have been helping him with the lighting on his bigger shows. I have tons of experience with reto-fitting, and making things work with spare parts. 

I wish I had of found this site when i was in high school, it would have been a very valuable resource. It still will be, I'm here reading almost daily, and the knowledge I've gained in just the last few days, I am quite thanful for. 

Hope to talk to everyone here, I love it.

-Brendan


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 26, 2004)

Brendon,

I wish a site like this was around when I was in high school too! 

So I created ControlBooth to give other high-schoolers a resource that wasn't created in my high-school days. 

Sounds like you've got a good grasp of a number of technical trades! Hope to see you around the forums often, asking and answering questions alike! 

your webmaster,

dvsDave


----------



## moojoe (Jan 10, 2005)

ignore.


----------



## Lighters (Jan 10, 2005)

deff cool, where is london ontario any ways? bad with geography...stupid school systems but on another note I was wondering what have you learned since you haver left high school and that high school thnk [email protected] taught u before u entered the so called, "real world"? 

sorry ity was me asking just forgot under his account oops i got to get use to forums...


----------



## len (Jan 10, 2005)

Sites like this are great, because it makes you realize that there are others who have the same problems and concerns as you. I'm married for nearly 20 years, and although my wife is a good listener, she has no real understanding of what problems are encountered in the entertainment industry. Especially the tech part, which seems to attract not only the skilled and experienced, but also the inept, substance abusing, lazy people who make it tougher for the rest of us. 

Sorry, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 10, 2005)

Lighters said:


> deff cool, where is london ontario any ways? bad with geography...stupid school systems but on another note I was wondering what have you learned since you haver left high school and that high school thnk [email protected] taught u before u entered the so called, "real world"?
> 
> sorry ity was me asking just forgot under his account oops i got to get use to forums...



London is about 2.5 hours south-west of Toronto Ontario. There are a ton of things that I got taught in H/S that if I hadnt of encountered, or struggled with, I wouldnt be who I am. There were a lot of things I had to teach myself, and I had really good technicians there to work with me. Most of whom are still my good friends.


----------

